# Feeding 2x a Day



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm feeding 2x a day now, what times do you guys feed your dog? Just curious, what is most optimal for our pups


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Morning and evening.


----------



## Kairo's Dad (Jul 4, 2018)

Not sure what is optimal, but I feed at 8am following 10 minutes of outside play time at 7:30am and again at 5:30pm generally, which is around my work schedule. I get off work at 4:30 so we will have outside play time again then. I'll let him cool down for 30 minutes or so before feeding dinner.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I was used to feeding dogs once in the morning and then maybe training treats. Feeding a dog twice a day is fairly new to me. I find that with my dogs, a small breakfast is good. That way if I want to teach something new with treats, or do a game with treats, they are still hungry...but still have a little fuel in the belly to work if I don't use treats. They get a bigger dinner in the evening when rowdy play is supposed to be done. They take a two to three hour rest after their dinner. After that we take our final walk of the day, get their daily brush out, do some little "trick" work and then they help my hubby check the doors before we all go to bed.


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

thanks for all the insight!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I feed approximately every 12 hours. That can vary a bit, which is fine. And on days when I have to get up for work they eat earlier than non-work days when I sleep in later. Breakfast can be anywhere from 6:30 to 8 AM, sometimes later, dinner is usually between 6 and 7:30 PM.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I feed him the 1st portion when I wake up and the 2nd 7-9 hours after.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

We feed twice a day as well. My wife feeds her in the morning anytime between 0830-0930 and I'll feed her in the evenings anytime between 5-7pm.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Kairo's Dad said:


> Not sure what is optimal, but I feed at 8am following 10 minutes of outside play time at 7:30am and again at 5:30pm generally, which is around my work schedule. I get off work at 4:30 so we will have outside play time again then. I'll let him cool down for 30 minutes or so before feeding dinner.


Hope this doesn't go too much off topic, but I'd wait at least 30 minutes minimum before you exercise the dog after eating. I've read and heard horror stories of deep chested dogs, like GSDs, playing right after eating and dying within a few hours because their stomach flipped. Just something to think about.


----------



## Kairo's Dad (Jul 4, 2018)

Mei said:


> Hope this doesn't go too much off topic, but I'd wait at least 30 minutes minimum before you exercise the dog after eating. I've read and heard horror stories of deep chested dogs, like GSDs, playing right after eating and dying within a few hours because their stomach flipped. Just something to think about.


I totally agree, and that's exactly what I do, and for the reason you mention. Think you may have misread my comment, Mei. I didn't say FOLLOWED BY, I said "following 10 minutes of outside play time at 7:30am, meaning, we play for 10 minutes FIRST, then I feed at 8am after 10 minutes of morning playtime. In the afternoon, I do the same, we play at 4:30 when I get off work, then cool down from 5:00-5:30, THEN I feed dinner at 5:30pm. :smile2:


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Kairo's Dad said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this doesn't go too much off topic, but I'd wait at least 30 minutes minimum before you exercise the dog after eating. I've read and heard horror stories of deep chested dogs, like GSDs, playing right after eating and dying within a few hours because their stomach flipped. Just something to think about.
> ...


Oooops! Ya, I did misread it. Sorry.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Mei said:


> Hope this doesn't go too much off topic, but I'd wait at least 30 minutes minimum before you exercise the dog after eating. I've read and heard horror stories of deep chested dogs, like GSDs, playing right after eating and dying within a few hours because their stomach flipped. Just something to think about.


So my previous dog had exactly that happened to him. His stomach twisted and he almost died. I think the term is gastric torsion, if I remember correctly. I rushed him to the emergency hospital. I got there in time (broke all sorts of traffic laws) and he was saved. The vets there suggested that dogs with deep chests like our GSDs should not play/exercise for 2 hours after eating. They also suggested that I should feed less food, but more meals. Now with this pup, I'm playing it safe and keeping the "no play/exercise for 2 hours after eating" rule. I don't care if 30 mins is ok, but I'm just not taking that chance. When you live through that panic of rushing to the hospital and seeing your dog in that condition suffering and possibly dying....you play it safe.


To the OP....I would think that feeding as close to 12 hours as possible would be the best.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ever heard of the hunter-farmer diet theory?
We’re hunters.
Tonight my dogs ate at 10:37pm


----------



## RebelsMa (Feb 13, 2018)

My dog is not food motivated(no matter the food) and is one of those dogs who if her stomach is the littlest bit empty she barfs and then wont eat at all for the day. With a lot of trial and help from past posts on this forum her day is broken into: breakfast 7am: 1& 1/2cup kibble +couple tablespoons of wet food in bowl, 9am: kong with 1/2 cup kibble tiny bit peanut butter when I go to work. 5pm: 1/2 cup kibble in Kong wobbler, 8pm: 1 cup+couple tablespoons of wet, 11pm: bed time kong with 1/2 cup kibble tiny bit of peanut butter. day total = 4cups + the wet food (All exercise takes place far away from eating times) It sounds weird and can be a pain to split it all up but keeps her tummy happy, she eats her daily amount, keeps a good weight and no problem poop! Just wanted to put this up for any one else struggling with sensitive tummy / not food motivated doggies (she eats Nutrience infusion dog food)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm doing the morning feeding at 6AM, which allows me to get my breakfast going and other morning routine stuff done before he gets some playtime in the backyard and/or a walk. There's about 90 minutes between the feeding and the running about activity.

Then he gets his evening feeding at about 6PM, which is the earliest I can get home from work. I might play light or do training for about 15-20 minutes before feeding. Again, after feeding I get to sit a spell, have my dinner etc. before more play, walking, etc.

Weekends I hope to sleep in a little, but the dog alarm always goes off around 5:30 A. I feed him and then he'll usually be happy to go back to sleep. I think he is learning that he'll get a lot of exercise on the weekends!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Research has shown that feeding twice a day, especially when feeding kibble is more beneficial to dogs. Energy levels are more constant, blood sugar is more constant and the dog carries less stool. 

Also, IMO it reduces the risk of bloat. I know several GSD's that have bloated after eating 4+ cups of dry food in one feeding. 

I would also limit any stress, excitement or exercise for an hour or so before and after feeding.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine 15 month old will puke up bile if he goes more than 10 hrs without some food in his gut. Vet says feed him 2 good meals morning and evening with a snack midday, seems to be working. My 7 year old did the same.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Twice a day morn and eve no exact time. Afternoon on days off he gets food for training. No food in the am when we go training


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Twice a day whenever it fits me. Weekends late breakfasts and dinner anywhere between 4 and 7 PM.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My pups eat twice a day Monday through Friday between 7:00am and 8:00 AM at night between 7:00Pm and 8:00PM. On the weekend it caries but breakfast by 9:00AM and Diner around 7:30 to 8PM. I like the smaller meals especially with kibble to reduce the risk of bloat.


----------

